# Which MLB team will win the World Series?



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I stopped paying attention once my Sox got wiped out.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Well, I do know one thing - it ain't the Rockies  . Good by, Rocktober, for another season. :wave:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont know but I picked one that hasnt won it in a while. Tired of the yankees.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Go phillies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I'm tired of the Yankees too; just got back from a family wedding in NYC--they sure love 'em up there.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Dodgers!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I hate the Yankees and the Angels so I'm going for the Phillies


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

jwemt81 said:


> I stopped paying attention once my Sox got wiped out.


 
:thanks:


although, to be fair, hubby is now routing for "not the Yankees"


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

*The YAnkeeesss win,*
*TTTHHEEE YYYAANNKKEESSS WWWIINNN!!!!! :wavey:*

Here is the real thing!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Never tire of the Yankees...My lifelong most favorite Baseball team!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Gotta go with the Yankees!!


----------

